# Glendower - Spectacular OO gauge model railway layout in a 4ft high basement!



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

*Never complain again - Glendower*

After seeing this video I will never complain about anything related to my beloved hobby again, such as I don't have enough room, I built the bench work too low and now my back hurts.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_rwzsdVW6M


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

That poor old man! That is one tiny little hole!!! Atleast when the world ends on the 22nd like the crazies say, he can hide out in his hole and play trains

Some people have a underground fortified bunker!!! He has a hole with a model train layout


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

His head is tilled to one side. I wonder why?


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

Fantastic layout.

It made me very nostalgic for the country I was born in.

I was born in London England, and was raised in Three Bridges, Sussex.

A few hundred feet from a major train depot.

Travelled on trains a lot when I was young, to school , to church etc.

I went to school in Crawley, Sussex. and later to school in Ifield Sussex, then Horsham Sussex.

I moved to Canada at the age of 17.

I have only been on a train maybe 5 times since

I am now 70 years old.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Love that layout! I have seen the video. I couldn't handle working in that space or even run trains!


----------



## JPIII (Jun 24, 2012)

"...but so far we've managed quite well" sums it up for me.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow ... that's some impressive (altitude challenged!) layout! With a gorgeous old European / British look, too.

I hope the guy has a good chiropractor!

TJ


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

Can you imagine small children going down there?! It must be absolute magic for them due to size and proximity. If you notice it appears he even drilled through the cinder block footings. Given it's England, you have a lot of moisture and temperature issues, but it looks like he overcame all that. Got to give him credit.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

A nice OO British layout!

http://youtu.be/j_rwzsdVW6M

I love his setup!


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

That's a beautiful layout, and a very finely composed video. :thumbsup:

Greg


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

im not really that much of a fan of european layouts, but this one's exceptional!


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

No wonder why his back is bent over, after 30 years in a crawl space LOL. Beautiful layout.
-Art


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

its a beautiful layout but I wouldn't have kept just a 4 foot tall space for it...I would have tried to figure out something different...but it is very nice looking!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I can't imagine building all that on my hands and knees and probably my back for the wiring. Fantastic. Thanks for posting that JJ. Just goes to show ya that people will build a railroad no matter where they are or how much space they have. Pete


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

true, and Im the same way but I would at least try some sort of alternate option first...but props to the builder tho...done very well!!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I liked the Scottish area. Nice landscaping and the buildings are super realistic. pete


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

New Berlin RR said:


> its a beautiful layout but I wouldn't have kept just a 4 foot tall space for it...I would have tried to figure out something different...but it is very nice looking!


I don't think he had a choice though. That was the space available to him under the kitchen, so he had to tough it out and build his railroad there. I love his setup for the controls though, pretty nifty!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Gents,

I merged two threads on the same subject into one thread, and moved it to the OO forum section.

TJ


----------

